# media player transfer help



## lovejones (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi

hope i am in the right forum and someone can help me.

I made a mistake and bought an Astone a208 media player due to my dx giving up.

i was hoping the unit would be simple, setup on my network, and then just transfer files over to the hdd. not so simple, the unit is android and runs xbmc and kodi, and i cannot work out how to get inside this box from my pewter to transfer files ect, i am guessing ftp, but its been 15 years since i played with ftp, and that was just for web building, so a little different.

is there anyone out there who can possibly help me setup this crap box so i can transfer files folders ect from my computer wirelessly.

much appreciated


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi lovejones and welcome to TSF :wave:

You should be able to transfer the files using the supplied USB-cable - Otherwise, to transfer wirelessly, if your PC has Bluetooth you should be able to transfer with that (If not you can get a USB-Bluetooth transceiver for a few £££/$$$ :wink


----------

